# Race Face Atlas AM Kurbel, 50mm Vorbau und Sixc Carbon Lenker



## Bayer (24. Februar 2011)

alles hier und nur noch bis Sonntag

http://shop.ebay.de/emobillity/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Bayer (27. Februar 2011)

So es sind noch 3h jetzt fleißig bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

